
Firefox Multi-Account Containers - reubenmorais
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/multi-account-containers/
======
mderazon
There's one huge issue with containers approach comparing to Chrome's profile
approach

You can only have a single set of extensions.

So if for example I have LastPass at home and at work containers don't help me
much

